# Thinking About Getting Started in Endurance



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I would start with checking out AERC and the Green Beans (now part of AERC). They have lists of events and clinics based on region, as well as mentors in each region as well. Also TONS of information about the sport. Both also have Facebook groups, although I think the Green Beans FB group (the Green Beans are newbie Endurance riders with less than 1000 miles) is a lot more low key than the main AERC group, and there are always questions, discussions, etc in each group that are specific to Endurance.

If you can, try to locate an Endurance rider in your area that you can ride with. I take weekly lessons with a husband/wife Endurance team and it is SO much fun and has helped immensely in understanding the sport and how to properly condition not only myself for the ride, but a horse as well. Volunteering at rides is also a great way to learn more and meet people.

AERC
Green Bean Endurance


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/going-distance-my-endurance-adventures-711762/

^this thread will give you some insight

also depending upon the region check into competitive trail rides, shorter than endurance but many of the same principals apply


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Saddle him up and hit the trails, roads, etc.

Start now and you guys can be ready for fall races. It takes time to harden tendons, ligaments, etc. WTC, DO NOT RUN!!! 

Take him camping.

Attend races and help out. (an invaluable learning experience) 

Do intro rides and CMO's.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that endurance is not for me. We are talking about trotting 25 miles in about 3 hours or so. I like trotting, but certainly not that much! Keep in mind most trail riders cover about 10-15 miles in 3 hours at a relaxed pace.

Competitive trail sounds more interesting to me. 

Kudos to you if you can post the trot for 25 miles, but that doesn't sound like something my knees would be happy with. 

Now i suppose i could do 25 miles on my paso with an hour or two break for lunch in the middle and a nice relaxed pace. But that would be a trail ride, not endurance...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

OP, where are you located? Many areas have their own distance riding organizations and being able to connect with people close to you is a great asset.


----------



## Alassea (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone for your thoughts and advice! I looked up those FB groups to join, and I will definitely do some research to see what my offers in the way of rides and riders. Thanks again!!


----------

